# Year Identification



## Jmsmrshl (Oct 10, 2020)

There are some bikes in my stable that for the life of me I cannot figure out the years of  Was wondering if i could get some help.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thank You.

Hiawatha Astro Flight S/N WG3608 1 26874(?)





Ranger(on the frame and Badge) S/N SE H18 679(?)




Rollfast American Flightweight S/N B787514


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 17, 2020)

Hiawatha is '60-'64, a period where codes haven't been decoded successfully. Red and blue bikes are Snyder built, red is '63 at the oldest, which serial # would start with E. Blue may have a reverse year/factory code on the BB if it's '58 or older.


----------

